# IBS after hysterectomy



## mistysj (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had a lot of things wrong with me, but nothing with my bowels until my hysterectomy. Let me back up.I have been diagnosed with PCOS since age 15. There is a high correlation with PCOS and insulin resistance, and I have had that since around age 18. I gained a lot of weight between ages 18 to 23 and have been pretty stable since then, except for dropping and then gaining back around 70 pounds. The insulin resistance transitioned to type 2 diabetes by age 28. The diabetes is managed through diet, though I have been on Metformin at a few different times when I couldn't get good control with diet alone.Last year I began a second round of fertility treatments, at age 32. The first round had been unsuccessful a couple years before. During the fertility treatments (but not related to them) I developed an esophageal stricture from silent GERD (which I had no idea I had) and underwent endoscopy and esophageal dilation. It was found that I had h. pylori infection, and I took Nexium and antibiotic. Very soon after this, it was found that I had endometrial cancer and I had to have a total hysterectomy, at age 32. Needless to say, no follow-up on the GERD was done. I had my hands full.After the hyst, I was told to expect a few days of bowel problems. The operation was done laparoscopically so there was very little abdominal trauma. I was able to return to work within 2 weeks and had no issues with recovery. But I started having loose stools 2-3 times a day. I first blamed the estrogen and tried different delivery methods and doses. After 3 months I consulted a doctor and had some tests done to rule out infection or parasites. The problem persisted. Not only loose, stinky, acidic stools but gas and cramps. I was told to increase my fiber but it just seemed to make things even worse. My doctor treated me for parasites even though the test was negative. I did not lose weight during this time. The doctor had me give up dairy and log my food for a month. It initially seemed to help but within a week the problems actually seemed to get worse. I soldiered on and had no lactose for 5 weeks. Then the doctor scheduled me for a colonoscopy. He also tested me again for h. pylori and I was negative this time.The only thing the colonoscopy showed was melanosis coli, which I asked about in another post. It seems to be a symptom of laxative abuse and I don't use laxatives.For 2-3 days after the colonoscopy my symptoms were off the charts bad. However, after that, my stools have come back to being almost normal. Not remarkably loose and a normal color most of the time. Still smellier than what used to be normal for me, and still on the loose side maybe 1/3 of the time. The doctor said sometimes a colonoscopy resets the bowel. I don't know if I buy that.Anyway since they can't figure it out they are calling it IBS. I have been told once again to increase my fiber but I am hesitant. To ve honest I don't know what to do next.


----------

